# Ambulance chasis and brands



## WCAD1620 (May 24, 2013)

we all know the new Ford problems, ie: no D engine on the new E series.  my opinion crappy mistake on Fords part for all of us. All they have done is allowed Chevrolet to corner the market and set pricing on the D engine van chasis.  
  I have done alot of research on chasis over the years, and have a simple question.
  What does everyone use?
  What is your regular scheduled maint. set up?
  What problems does everyone have consistently?


  Personally we are considering a few changes...
The new Chevy truck series with the motor/tranny combo seems like a very strong set up.  Both motor and tranny are well respected
We have also looked at the new Dodge chasis, since they finally have a heavy duty front end.

  We currently use only Lifeline as a manufacturer.  Nothing but praise for them for us. Boxes are remountable up to 1mil miles.  Warrantied as such.  We have always used Ford E450 and will miss it even though it has been problematic for the last 5 years or so.  We have constant sensor issues with the chasis: cam position sensor, shift sensor etc.

  I have heard nothing but good things about the Chevrolet and the Dodge and have come to the decision that if Ford isnt intelligent enough to put the D in a van than they should have tried a real motor in the F series.

  Sound of please!


----------



## Imacho (May 24, 2013)

Our co. is using the Chevy 4500 Kodiak truck chassis. It has the Duramax and Alison combo. These trucks weigh about 17k lbs. we use them up to 300k mi on chassis and remount the box twice. The crews loves these trucks. Slowly they are integrating the international terra star chassis. The crews are sad when's designed to the new trucks. The agility, maneuverabity, and speed fall short compared with the Chevys.


----------



## Achilles (May 24, 2013)

Get an international then, same engine excluding the 6.7


----------



## shfd739 (May 24, 2013)

None of the current big truck choices appeal to me. 

We run Chevy 3500 Duramax/Allison on our type 1s and they're ok. Interiors are crap and don't hold up. After 100k miles the emissions parts start to have issues and will put it into low power/limp mode. Just not a well made vehicle.  

The Dodge cab/chassis I've heard good reviews about but no personal experience. Still has emissions and takes DEF though. 

I know Fords cutaway vans are only available as gassers now. I'd strongly consider a V10 gas motor E450. Cheaper to fix. Comparable reliability to the diesels.


----------



## WCAD1620 (May 24, 2013)

here is the major problem, and alot of warmer climate services will have the same problem...we had a neighboring district try the gas, 40k milies and summer temps blew the radiator.

we have alot of scenes where we have to sit at idle for hours on end (fire stnadby, law standby) and dont want the same issues.

i know there is a district in Georgia, Gwennit i believe using only Dodge chasis and they think they are the best thing since autopulses and sliced bread! 

i appreciate everyones input so far, thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2013)

We are running the ford gas vans now set up by Leader. Really the only issue I have and have heard of from the gas vans is that the AC doesn't work as well when sitting at an idle. 

During the summer we easily reach temps of 120 degrees and we are SSM so we are in the units at all times. We have a high idle system (when the E-brake is applied it bumps up the rest idle about 1,000 RPM) to help keep us cool. 

The units have plenty of power and get going really quick. We are extremely rough on the units. 120+ temps, constant wind and sand blowing, units have been used for 24 hours a day for many days in a row (engine never turned off). 

We have an A, B, and C maintenance. Each one is set at a certain number of miles. For example A is every 5,000 miles, B is every 25,000, etc (I don't remember the actual numbers of what each service gets). 

We are slowly switching all of our ambulances to the Ford gas vans. We will not be getting the dodge sprinters due to stability issues and our constant windy conditions. 

Next time I'm at work ill talk to one of our mechanics and see how the gas vans have been doing compared to the diesels.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 24, 2013)

Our 4500 Chevy van chassis are sweet looking but they always seem to be broken...it's a love/hate relationship.

Also I hate the way the center console is setup, they're bouncy as hell and you can't hop curbs in them due to the rake so take it for what it's worth.

Ill take my E-450 6.0PS that's assigned to me over a new Chevy any day.

The Chevy's are fast as hell though


----------



## TRSpeed (May 24, 2013)

We are using the same units as desert^ the new gas units don't cool as well on idle but when we get going they cool very well. They get up and go pretty quick too. Another nice perk is how quiet they are


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> We are using the same units as desert^ the new gas units don't cool as well on idle but when we get going they cool very well. They get up and go pretty quick too. Another nice perk is how quiet they are



Also when you are at post in gas units the whole thing doesn't shake from the motor unlike the diesels.


----------



## shfd739 (May 24, 2013)

Part of the reason the gasser's AC sucks at idle is heat soak. A couple well placed vents on the hood or fenders along with a small pusher fan on the AC condenser would work wonders at extended idle. 

Our diesel Chevy trucks have the same problem and even on high idle the ACs heat soak and lose their cool. 

FWIW even in winds I'd take a Sprinter over Ford. Track width to wheel base is pretty similar to the Fords. Plus the Sprinter has a better stability control system.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Part of the reason the gasser's AC sucks at idle is heat soak. A couple well placed vents on the hood or fenders along with a small pusher fan on the AC condenser would work wonders at extended idle.
> 
> Our diesel Chevy trucks have the same problem and even on high idle the ACs heat soak and lose their cool.
> 
> FWIW even in winds I'd take a Sprinter over Ford. Track width to wheel base is pretty similar to the Fords. Plus the Sprinter has a better stability control system.



I've heard the exact opposite from employees from other areas who use the sprinters. The normal things they say are "the only good thing is that you can stand up in the back". "The negatives is that it feels a lot more top heavy than the fords".


----------



## shfd739 (May 24, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I've heard the exact opposite from employees from other areas who use the sprinters. The normal things they say are "the only good thing is that you can stand up in the back". "The negatives is that it feels a lot more top heavy than the fords".



All of our new vans the last 5 years have been Sprinters we still have a few inherited Fords also. 

Frankly the Fords suck. Handle horribly, feel slower, no room in the back. I can go on. 

Sprinters rock


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> All of our new vans the last 5 years have been Sprinters we still have a few inherited Fords also.
> 
> Frankly the Fords suck. Handle horribly, feel slower, no room in the back. I can go on.
> 
> Sprinters rock



We only have the Ford E-series vanbulances by Leader so that's all I'm used to. The only complaint I have about them is that the cab area is a little on the small side.


----------



## Jim37F (May 24, 2013)

All our rigs seem to be Leader built Ford E series. Mostly diesel, couple gas powered versions floating around. Not to bad, though like somebody else said the cab can get a bit cramped when your posting between calls on an 11 hour shift. Though I've never driven/ridden in anything else, so I can't compare them to anything. 


I'm a fan of Dodges, and think the (relatively) new Ran ambulances like the LAFD has look super nice, anyone been in any of those?

Otherwise the only Dodges I see are the Sprinter vans which although like I said I like Dodge, the Sprinters are IMO so tall and narrow they just look so weird, how are they inside for the crew? I did actually see a Sprinter mod not too long ago


----------



## chaz90 (May 24, 2013)

My old service had one Sprinter module and one Dodge 3500 Type I. Everything else was Ford F-350 Type I. Frazer modules on everything except the Sprinter, which was AEV I believe.


----------



## WCAD1620 (May 24, 2013)

id happily try the sprinter...we are seriously considering the dodge due to what i am finding is a lack of break downs.  personally i like the truck chasis better due to many reasons, suspension being one of them.  we have been struggling with lack of 4x4 for a long time.  i havent gotten one stuck in snow etc, of course i will now soon due to saying that.  i have kind of given up on ford but the chevy and dodge 4x4 chasis both look appealing due to motor and transmission options.      i will continue to do research...took forever to decide on a new stretcher, lol so a long time for a truck wont matter either.


----------



## shfd739 (May 24, 2013)

WCAD1620 said:


> id happily try the sprinter...we are seriously considering the dodge due to what i am finding is a lack of break downs.  personally i like the truck chasis better due to many reasons, suspension being one of them.  we have been struggling with lack of 4x4 for a long time.  i havent gotten one stuck in snow etc, of course i will now soon due to saying that.  i have kind of given up on ford but the chevy and dodge 4x4 chasis both look appealing due to motor and transmission options.      i will continue to do research...took forever to decide on a new stretcher, lol so a long time for a truck wont matter either.



Dodge and Ford 4wds are solid front axles and will probably have better longevity than the IFS Chevy front axle. Even more so with the constant loaded weight of an ambulance module. The Chevy will ride better; the SFA stronger long term. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## WCAD1620 (May 25, 2013)

i was kinda of thinking the same thing...sadly im just very anti ford lately...on a personal note i want the 4wd


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Dodge and Ford 4wds are solid front axles and will probably have better longevity than the IFS Chevy front axle. Even more so with the constant loaded weight of an ambulance module. The Chevy will ride better; the SFA stronger long term.
> 
> Just something to consider.



Spoken like a true off roader.


----------



## shfd739 (May 25, 2013)

Robb said:


> Spoken like a true off roader.



Lol. Yep. 

Doesn't help the Chevy IFS is under sprung and bottoms out too easily on normal roads, off road would be even worse. 

Sorry I just really don't like GMs


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Lol. Yep.
> 
> Doesn't help the Chevy IFS is under sprung and bottoms out too easily on normal roads, off road would be even worse.
> 
> Sorry I just really don't like GMs



You should ride in our new units, you'll like them even less. Hit a bump on the freeway and you're bouncing like your riding in an El Camino with hydraulics for the next quarter mile. The first one is the worst because they put taller springs up front so we could hop curbs but didn't change the shocks :wacko:

Pretty sure out mechanics hate me for how hard I am on units. Well, I'm nice to mine. Spares are a different story


----------



## shfd739 (May 25, 2013)

Robb said:


> You should ride in our new units, you'll like them even less. Hit a bump on the freeway and you're bouncing like your riding in an El Camino with hydraulics for the next quarter mile. The first one is the worst because they put taller springs up front so we could hop curbs but didn't change the shocks :wacko:
> 
> Pretty sure out mechanics hate me for how hard I am on units. Well, I'm nice to mine. Spares are a different story



That would annoy me along with being unsafe. We've got a couple type 2 Chevy vans and the fronts ride too soft too. It's a GM thing to set the suspensions up soft. Yeah they ride smooth but handling suffers. 

The only exception is my unit that is a type 1 Chevy. It rides like a brick and is the only one we have like that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> That would annoy me along with being unsafe. We've got a couple type 2 Chevy vans and the fronts ride too soft too. It's a GM thing to set the suspensions up soft. Yeah they ride smooth but handling suffers.
> 
> The only exception is my unit that is a type 1 Chevy. It rides like a brick and is the only one we have like that.



It's pretty frustrating. Hence why I like my 6.0 E450 I'm assigned to. Hauls the mail, rides nice, handles well and in the end I get to call her mine


----------



## shfd739 (May 25, 2013)

Robb said:


> It's pretty frustrating. Hence why I like my 6.0 E450 I'm assigned to. Hauls the mail, rides nice, handles well and in the end I get to call her mine



Every E450 I've used over the years I've liked. Bigger box meant more seat travel in the front. The ride and handling was better than the 350s. They all had 7.3s so power was just ok. We had one as a backup CCT unit and we fought hard to get it as our permanent unit but the bosses said no.


----------



## Jim37F (May 30, 2013)

Sorry if its blurry (I got it from across the street with my old *** 3GS), but I caught a pic of the elusive Sprinter mod. Every other Sprinter I've seen has been the van, I've only ever seen one box mod before. IMO opinion it looks a heck of a lot better than the vans lol (they're just so tall, narrow and long they just don't look quite right to me :/


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 30, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Every E450 I've used over the years I've liked. Bigger box meant more seat travel in the front. The ride and handling was better than the 350s. They all had 7.3s so power was just ok. We had one as a backup CCT unit and we fought hard to get it as our permanent unit but the bosses said no.



Agreed. We have a few that have really small cabs and then others that you can get nearly horizontal in. Luckily my trusty Medic 38 is the latter


----------



## shfd739 (May 30, 2013)

Robb said:


> Agreed. We have a few that have really small cabs and then others that you can get nearly horizontal in. Luckily my trusty Medic 38 is the latter



Yeah thats how our 2 spares are. I loved being in those trucks.


----------



## shfd739 (May 30, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Sorry if its blurry (I got it from across the street with my old *** 3GS), but I caught a pic of the elusive Sprinter mod. Every other Sprinter I've seen has been the van, I've only ever seen one box mod before. IMO opinion it looks a heck of a lot better than the vans lol (they're just so tall, narrow and long they just don't look quite right to me :/
> 
> View attachment 1520



We have a couple floating around another state. IIRC the reason we didnt go beyond testing a few was that the limited payload limit of the chassis requires a smaller module. The limitations of the smaller module meant the van version had better storage and move around space. Having a module negated most of the improved fuel economy. In the end the our folks found the van version more functional. Once the few Sprinter type 3s we have hit mileage theyll be pulled and probably replaced with van versions or type 1 Frazer gennie trucks.


----------



## Jim37F (May 30, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> We have a couple floating around another state. IIRC the reason we didnt go beyond testing a few was that the limited payload limit of the chassis requires a smaller module. The limitations of the smaller module meant the van version had better storage and move around space. Having a module negated most of the improved fuel economy. In the end the our folks found the van version more functional. Once the few Sprinter type 3s we have hit mileage theyll be pulled and probably replaced with van versions or type 1 Frazer gennie trucks.



I guess that just goes to show that looks aren't everything lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 30, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> Yeah thats how our 2 spares are. I loved being in those trucks.



Our bid changes Saturday and there's going to be a mutiny if they took my unit away from me.


----------



## shfd739 (May 30, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> I guess that just goes to show that looks aren't everything lol



Yep 

I kinda wanted the Sprinter boxes to work out just to have a chance at working in one. The cabs are much more comfortable than a truck cab.


----------



## shfd739 (May 30, 2013)

Robb said:


> Our bid changes Saturday and there's going to be a mutiny if they took my unit away from me.



I love having a permanently assigned unit and shift. Only way I lose my shift is to have a change request on file and move to a different one of my choosing or quit.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 30, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I love having a permanently assigned unit and shift. Only way I lose my shift is to have a change request on file and move to a different one of my choosing or quit.



Our bid changes every 4 months. Generally you keep your unit, before I didn't because I was on the bottom of the seniority list but now I'm not so I'm thinking ill get to keep my unit since I said I wanted it back and took good care of it.


----------



## Mariemt (Jun 27, 2013)

We just recently jinked our 5 year old ford diesel and for a Chevy gas with a life line box. 
I have nothing but good things to say about lifeline. All the add oms they gave us for free are amazing.  However, my only complaint with the Chevy is having no tenths of a mile. It makes it a pain if someone neglects the set the trip odometer back after a call. And having exact odometer readings is impossible. Patient loaded miles is most important so we always use the trip odometer. .
The ac is a problem,  we thought there was a problem with it. We only have 20k miles on it and figured it was having a problem 

The ford was a lemon. 

Our oldest is a Chevy I believe and we call it old reliable. However,  we will be purchasing another and putting it back as an extra, we won't give it up


----------



## Tigger (Jun 27, 2013)

Full time place has two '01 F350s with Wheeled Coach boxes. Somehow the one at my station only has 160k on it, they were bought used from a very slow agency apparently. They have a significant lean to the left where all the cabinets are, management does not care enough to get it sprung properly. We also have a backup E350 with a teeny tiny McCoy Miller box on it. It's got single rear wheels and it drives and rides like crap.

Part time place has two 08-09' F450s with Lifeline boxes and air suspensions. Bouncy/cushy ride but handles pretty well all things consider and are more comfortable in back. We also have three 03' F350s with Wheeled Coach boxes. Two of them have been repowered with refurbished interiors and they run great. The third one is the truck I am currently in and it has not been refurbished or repowered, and it could certainly use it. All are properly sprung however so they drive pretty well for what they are. We also have the backup to the backups, a '97 4x4 converted Type II that I am afraid to drive, very top heavy looking.


----------



## medictinysc (Jun 27, 2013)

Full time employer has excellance boxes that remounted on E or F350 chassis the modulars none older than 07. Has some type II spares with alot of miles on them. But otherwise good trucks


----------



## Wheel (Jun 27, 2013)

My service has Excellance remounts on Chevy E4500s, none older than 07-08. They all get remounted by the time they get to 300,000 miles.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 28, 2013)

are you all ready for your mind to be blown?


2013 is the last year of the E-series.

I would like to introduce all the AMR employees to their new ambulance. in 2014 ford is releasing the full size transit as the replacement for the E-Series.

quick spec-

6'6" interior height
Sliding side doors
three engine options
-3.7 liter naturally aspirated V6
-3.5 Liter twin turbo
-3.2 Liter Diesel V6
all have a 6 speed gearbox

http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/transit/2014/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 29, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Sorry if its blurry (I got it from across the street with my old *** 3GS), but I caught a pic of the elusive Sprinter mod. Every other Sprinter I've seen has been the van, I've only ever seen one box mod before. IMO opinion it looks a heck of a lot better than the vans lol (they're just so tall, narrow and long they just don't look quite right to me :/
> 
> View attachment 1520



We have one of those here at my evil empire operation. I'm not a fan of it. Single rear axles so it still feels very top heavyweight. Not bad to work in though.


----------

